# Honda service dept. in tri-city area



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a Honda dealer with a good service dept. in the Saginaw\Bay\Midland area? Have an older quad I have pulled out of storage and needs some minor work done to it. Thanks.


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

i live down state but i always take my stuff to hackers in houghton lake, resonable and always done right.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I've had pretty good luck with Central Motor Sports in Mt. Pleasant.

Steve


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Bay Cycle has never done me wrong.
http://www.baycycle.com/


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------

